# Hindi/Urdu: Beverages



## teaboy

Is there a word for _beverages_ as a class?  My dictionary shows *مشروب* , but that looks like *شراب* at heart, and I'm looking for something which would encompass all *پینےوالی چیزیں*.


----------



## panjabigator

Is there some construction with the word نوش?  From Hayyim:

نوشنده (nooshandeh) Noun A drinker. [Agent from نوشیدن].

Obviously not this word but perhaps a derivative?


----------



## Cilquiestsuens

*Mashruub* (plural : *mashruubaat*) is perfectly alright. It is the spot-on word. There is no such meaning as alcool in it. It comes from the Arabic root -*Sha-ra-ba* (*shariba*) meaning to 'drink' and in Urdu, only the word *sharaab* (another derivation from this root) has taken this meaning of alchool which is not present in the root.

Think of the other words from this root in the Urdu language : *shurbah* = gravy, *shurbat* = syrup


----------



## teaboy

Cilquiestsuens said:


> *Mashruub* (plural : *mashruubaat*) is perfectly alright. It is the spot-on word. There is no such meaning as alcool in it. It comes from the Arabic root -*Sha-ra-ba* (*shariba*) meaning to 'drink' and in Urdu, only the word *sharaab* (another derivation from this root) has taken this meaning of alchool which is not present in the root.
> 
> Think of the other words from this root in the Urdu language : *shurbah* = gravy, *shurbat* = syrup



OK!  That's the one then...
 Thanks!


----------



## Faylasoof

panjabigator said:


> Is there some construction with the word نوش?  From Hayyim:
> 
> نوشنده (nooshandeh) Noun A drinker. [Agent from نوشیدن].
> 
> Obviously not this word but perhaps a derivative?



Yes, there is نوشابه noshaabah (Urdu pronunciation) / nuushaabeh (Farsi) but its not commonly used in Urdu. In Farsi it is. We do use it but then we are different! But for the plural _beverages_, we too use _*mashruubaat*_!!


----------



## BP.

_mashruub_-_mxrwb_-مشروب- and its plural _mashruubaat_-_mxrwbat_-مشروبات.

PS: please bear with the cryptic transliteration for a while, I'm experimenting with the UiRS method.


----------



## Birdcall

What about the word pey पेय? Or is that word strictly Hindi?


----------



## Abu Talha

Is مشروب masculine or feminine? Thanks.


----------



## Qureshpor

Abu Talha said:


> Is مشروب masculine or feminine? Thanks.


It is masculine.


----------



## Abu Talha

Thanks QP Sahib.


----------



## langnerd

It's in Platt's: S پييه पेय _peya_, adj. & s.m. Suitable or fit to be taken or drunk, drinkable;—water, milk, any drink. Is it actually used in Urdu?


----------



## Qureshpor

langnerd said:


> It's in Platt's: S پييه पेय _peya_, adj. & s.m. Suitable or fit to be taken or drunk, drinkable;—water, milk, any drink. Is it actually used in Urdu?


I am not aware of its usage in Urdu.


----------



## marrish

QURESHPOR said:


> I am not aware of its usage in Urdu.


Neither I, but there is paanii in Urdu. The same.


----------



## panjabigator

langnerd said:


> It's in Platt's: S پييه पेय _peya_, adj. & s.m. Suitable or fit to be taken or drunk, drinkable;—water, milk, any drink. Is it actually used in Urdu?



If there is no objection, I'll open this to Hindi so we can learn more about this word.


----------



## langnerd

panjabigator said:


> If there is no objection, I'll open this to Hindi so we can learn more about this word.



In Platt's there is the related word with negating prefix:


H اپيا अपीया _apīyā_, part. adj. (f.-_ā_), Unfit to be drunk; forbidden to be taken as drink.
S اپيا अपेया _apeyā_, adj. & s.m. (f.-_ā_), Unfit to drink;—forbidden liquor.


----------



## Qureshpor

panjabigator said:


> If there is no objection, I'll open this to Hindi so we can learn more about this word.


One would have to have objected at a speed faster than light because when I read your post, the title had already been changed!


----------



## langnerd

There are so many compounds and expressions and izaafats with aab آب -- are there any that signify just "beverage"? I could not find any myself, just ways to use aab to signify almost everything else (water, tears, liquor, white wine, gravy/broth, 'water of life', a sherbet/lemonade, and so on).


----------



## greatbear

panjabigator said:


> If there is no objection, I'll open this to Hindi so we can learn more about this word.



The word is not always used alone; often it is coupled with पदार्थ, thus पेय पदार्थ. पेय can be seen in many restaurant menu cards, in particular.


----------



## marrish

greatbear said:


> The word is not always used alone; often it is coupled with पदार्थ, thus पेय पदार्थ. पेय can be seen in many restaurant menu cards, in particular.


Let's go further with Hindi: Is the word _paan_ used in this sense as well?


----------



## Qureshpor

Has anyone come across "paaNRii-kaahNjii" for a drink/drinks? And whilst the going is good, why should we leave behind "noshiidanii-haa"?


----------



## marrish

QURESHPOR said:


> Has anyone come across "paaNRii-kaahNjii" for a drink/drinks? And whilst the going is good, why should we leave behind "noshiidanii-haa"?


No, I haven't. I believe it is not Hindi or Urdu, or, let's say, Urdu or Hindi, as this thread used to be originally an Urdu query. Not a bad idea, imo. Or اشیائےخوردونوش _ashyaa2-e-xurd-o-nosh_.


----------



## Qureshpor

paaNRii-kaaNjii is Punjabi. 

We have riyaast-haa-i-muttaHiddah (United States)

and

ashyaa-i-xurdanii (edible things)

So, why not in addition to "mashruubaat", noshiidanii-haa-i-sard (cold drinks)?


----------



## Wolverine9

QURESHPOR said:


> paaNRii-kaaNjii is Punjabi.
> 
> We have riyaast-haa-i-muttaHiddah (United States)



Do these two terms mean beverages in general?


----------



## Qureshpor

Wolverine9 said:


> Do these two terms mean beverages in general?


paaNRii-kaahNjii (h for tone) is used in "TheTh" Punjabi for water, sharbat, milk and lassii. So, a term for soft drinks before kokaa kolaa and the rest came in.

"noshiidanii-haa" is a term that I thought could be used for drinks in general, in addition to its Arabic equivalent.."mashruubaat".


----------



## Wolverine9

QURESHPOR said:


> We have riyaast-haa-i-muttaHiddah (United States)



What about this term?  Why U.S. in parentheses?


----------



## UrduMedium

^ I assume the above was supposed to be riyaas*a*t-haa (states)?

riyaasat-haa-i-muttaHiddah amriikaa is the Urdu name of United States of America


----------



## Qureshpor

^ Your assumption is correct.


----------



## marrish

UrduMedium said:


> ^ I assume the above was supposed to be riyaas*a*t-haa (states)?
> 
> riyaasat-haa-i-muttaHiddah amriikaa is the Urdu name of United States of America


Shouldn't it be _riyaasat-haa-e-muttaHidah-e-amriikaa_?


----------



## UrduMedium

^ You are correct marrish saahab!


----------



## marrish

Thank you and please note the lack of tashdiid on _daal _(seems QP SaaHib typed it this way).


----------



## Qureshpor

marrish said:


> Thank you and please note the lack of tashdiid on _daal _(seems QP SaaHib typed it this way).


Apologies. I must have been grinding my teeth at the time I was typing these words and these typos crept in unconsciously.


----------



## Qureshpor

Wolverine9 said:


> What about this term?  Why U.S. in parentheses?


Sorry Wolverine9. riyaasat-haa-i-muttaHidah translates to United States.


----------



## mastermind1212

Cilquiestsuens said:


> *Mashruub* (plural : *mashruubaat*) is perfectly alright. It is the spot-on word. There is no such meaning as alcool in it. It comes from the Arabic root -*Sha-ra-ba* (*shariba*) meaning to 'drink' and in Urdu, only the word *sharaab* (another derivation from this root) has taken this meaning of alchool which is not present in the root.
> 
> Think of the other words from this root in the Urdu language : *shurbah* = gravy, *shurbat* = syrup



Yes he is right , in Arabic "Sharab" means drink. Its not used for only that drink which contains Alcohol. For e.g.

"أود أن شرب عصير"               means , i like to drink juice, so here "Sharab" means drink.


----------



## Qureshpor

mastermind1212 said:


> Yes he is right , in Arabic "Sharab" means drink. Its not used for only that drink which contains Alcohol. For e.g.
> 
> "أود أن شرب عصير"means , i like to drink juice, so here "Sharab" means drink.


Is your Arabic sentence correct?


----------



## marrish

The second last post made me think of another Urdu word which covers this meaning: _shurb_.


----------



## Qureshpor

marrish said:


> The second last post made me think of another Urdu word which covers this meaning: _shurb_.


I don't think so, marrish SaaHib. "shurb" in Urdu, as in "akl-o-shurb"  would mean eating and drinking. Here is Hafiz.

maa dar piyaalah 3aks-i-rux-i-yaar diidah-em 
ai be-xabar zi lazzat-i-shurb-i-mudaaam-i-maa

...from the pleasure of our continuous drinking.


----------



## marrish

QURESHPOR said:


> I don't think so, marrish SaaHib. "shurb" in Urdu, as in "akl-o-shurb"  would mean eating and drinking. Here is Hafiz.
> 
> maa dar piyaalah 3aks-i-rux-i-yaar diidah-em
> ai be-xabar zi lazzat-i-shurb-i-mudaaam-i-maa
> 
> ...from the pleasure of our continuous drinking.


You are possibly right as ever, but I had the same expression in mind, i.e. _akl-o-shurb_. I had taken it as food and beverage, but the Hafiz shi3r convinces me that the primary meaning would be drinking, not a drink. Thank you for the correction.


----------



## marrish

I consulted our old friend Platts SaaHib and he says the following:

A شرب shurb (inf. n. of شرب 'to drink'), s.m. Drinking, drink, beverage:—akl-o-shurb, Food and drink.

So I stand corrected as the first meaning is indeed 'drinking'.


----------



## greatbear

marrish said:


> Let's go further with Hindi: Is the word _paan_ used in this sense as well?



"paan" is only used in the compound word "khaan-paan", and therein one often forgets the role of "paan", so "khaan-paan" eventually often means nothing more than diet.


----------

